# Ftp ...... ?



## m-ric (18. Dez. 2009)

Ehm also erstmal Hallo,

Und nun meine Frage also ich habe einen Kunden soweit erstellt ...
alles eigendlich klasse seite ist erstellt (Web) domain auch richtig drauf geleitet....

Aber auch der FTP Account ist da , aber wenn ich meine Daten in mein  gFTP eintippe !

#############
Suche IP Adresse von ------------------.com
Versuche ---------------------------:22
Verbindung mit ------------------.com erfolgreich:22
############

Ehm und dabei bleibt es aber auch ( Verbinde........... ) und lädt ewig .... bricht ab wartet 30 sec. und wieder von neuem das abbrechen und nach wie lange er sich wieder versuchen soll zu verbinden kann ich ja hier in meinem Linux einstellen aber irgend etwas in meiner IPConfig 3 einstellung ist nicht richtig ....!


Wäre Super wenn mir das einer erklären kann wie ich das ändern kann .

LG M-RIC

-----------------------------------------------------
So und für alle die eventuell später noch Posten warum Port 22 und nicht mal 21 versuchen !

220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd ----------
220-You are user number 1 of 50 allowed.
220-Local time is now 17:01. Server port: 21.
220-This is a private system - No anonymous login
220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.
USER----------
331 User ---------- OK. Password required
PASS xxxx
530 Login authentication failed
Beende Verbindung mit Gegenstelle --------------.com


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2009)

Schalte logging in pure-ftpd ein:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...nable-debugging-in-pure-ftpd-on-debian-linux/

und poste das ergebnis.


----------



## m-ric (18. Dez. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Schalte logging in pure-ftpd ein:
> 
> http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...nable-debugging-in-pure-ftpd-on-debian-linux/
> 
> und poste das ergebnis.



Suche IP Adresse von --------.net
Versuche --------.net:22
Verbindung mit --------.net erfolgreich:22
SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-5
Keine Verbindung zu --------.net möglich: Connection refused
Aktion abgebrochen


----------



## Burge (18. Dez. 2009)

dir ist schon klar das port 22 kein ftp port ist.
Da lauscht wie du auch siehst der ssh drauf.

Versuche es bitte nochmal mit 21 dann kommt auch ne Fehlermeldung mit der man die weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## m-ric (18. Dez. 2009)

Zitat von Burge:


> dir ist schon klar das port 22 kein ftp port ist.
> Da lauscht wie du auch siehst der ssh drauf.
> 
> Versuche es bitte nochmal mit 21 dann kommt auch ne Fehlermeldung mit der man die weiterhelfen kann.


-----------------------------------------------------
So und für alle die eventuell später noch Posten warum Port 22 und nicht mal 21 versuchen !

220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd ----------
220-You are user number 1 of 50 allowed.
220-Local time is now 17:01. Server port: 21.
220-This is a private system - No anonymous login
220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.
USER----------
331 User ---------- OK. Password required
PASS xxxx
530 Login authentication failed
Beende Verbindung mit Gegenstelle --------------.com



#########################################################

Mein Opa hat früher immer gesagt :

" Lesen Bildet "


----------



## Burge (18. Dez. 2009)

Port 22 brauchst garnicht versuchen das hat nix mit lesen bilden zutun. Sei denn du wolltest ftp over ssh machen was aber wieder nix mit deinem ftp programm auf dem Server dann zutun hat. Diese Funktion bildet der SSH deamon allein ab.

Genau und nun schau bitte den ftplog da wird drin stehn warum der connect nicht ging...


----------



## m-ric (18. Dez. 2009)

Zitat von Burge:


> Port 22 brauchst garnicht versuchen das hat nix mit lesen bilden zutun. Sei denn du wolltest ftp over ssh machen was aber wieder nix mit deinem ftp programm auf dem Server dann zutun hat. Diese Funktion bildet der SSH deamon allein ab.
> 
> Genau und nun schau bitte den ftplog da wird drin stehn warum der connect nicht ging...


Was hälste davon wenn du kleiner Super Held das dann machst irgend wie willst du mich hier mit deinem Wissen beeindrucken doch wenn ich immer wieder Tolle beiträge von leuten wie dir lese die nur Speicherplatz verschwenden mit solchen texten, als ob doch gleich einfach die lösung zu schreiben ... 
Nein Sie zeigen der Welt welch Tolles Wissen Sie haben und aber irgend wie bringen Sie keinerlei wirkliche Lösung daher. Setzen Posts und lesen sich nicht einmal wirklich die Einträge durch sondern direckt nur Müll daher mit Tollen Sprüchen. Um wieder mals nur Müll zu setzen wo wir wieder beim gleichen ankommen. 


Signatur eines Users kann wirklich viel sagen lese doch mal mein Profil oder so also irgend wie hat das Board vorhin mir den Spruch gebracht Signatur gespeichert !!!

Lese diese und du Lernst dazu aber komm mir nicht mit deinem Tollen Helden Wissen.

Andere in meinen Kreisen würden dich mal nur als Dao sehen



_____________________________
Till 
 				 				Administrator steht wohl nicht umsonst da ! da kam wenigsten etwas hilfe .


----------



## Burge (18. Dez. 2009)

Was genau ist dein Problem?

Till hat dich gebeten das Loging für das ftp ein zuschalten darauf hin hab ich gesagt 



> Genau und nun schau bitte den ftplog da wird drin stehn warum der connect nicht ging...


Dein Connect auf Port 22 löst da aber keinen Eintrag aus da du den falschen Dienst angesprochen hast.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger Versuche ich damit zusagen.

Und was steht nun im debuglog des ftp drin?


----------



## m-ric (18. Dez. 2009)

Also ich gehe hin und will lediglich eine verbindung VIA FTP mit dem Server auf dem sich Debian 5.0 Lenny befindet + IPSConfig 3 


ich nutze hier bei mir Linux auf dem Rechner .

ergo nutze ich einfach gFTP ist ja standart .

habe nen Kunden erstellt (ICH) meine Domain mein Passwort 

alles in ISPC 3 erstellt Domain leitet direckt auf :

*Herzlich Willkommen auf Ihrer Website!*


*Dies ist die Standard-Index-Seite Ihres Webs.*

             Sie können sie problemlos löschen oder durch eine andere Seite.............


So und nun will ich mich als Debian 5.0 + ISPConfig 3 ANFÄNGER mit dem zuvor via Server Administrator erstellten FTP account von meinem Home Terminal/Rechner/PC dort einloggen .



und ich erhalte ob nun Port 22 oder 21 keinerlei verbindungen .

Poste hier und erhalte ne antwort führe dieses Über Shell aus erreiche nichts dabei .

Und nun ? ........... !


----------



## Burge (18. Dez. 2009)

Bitte was steht denn drin in der log datei. 

Du hast das logging eingeschalten damit das ftp program seine Fehler/Status meldungen dadrin notiert.

Also schau da doch mal bitte nach.

Die Datei wird sich sicher unter /var/log/pftp oder so finden lassen.


----------



## m-ric (18. Dez. 2009)

Zitat von Burge:


> Bitte was steht denn drin in der log datei.
> 
> Du hast das logging eingeschalten damit das ftp program seine Fehler/Status meldungen dadrin notiert.
> 
> ...



OK noch einfacher gesagt ..... 

Ich KANN MICH SEIT DEM ICH DIE SACHEN UNTER SHELL AUSGEFÜHRT HABE NICHT VERBINDEN (((( BEKOMMME KEINE VERBINDUNG )))) ERGO KEINE MÖGLICHKEIT INFOS ZU BEKOMMEN ;-) na eventuell versteht das irgend wer kann wohl besser meinene nachbarn fragen der ist Gärtner der versteht es wenn ich ihm sage habe nach anleitung was erstellt und nun geht nichts mehr ....


_____________________________________________________________________________

Führe jetzt Restart / Neuinstall vom Server aus über Terminal des Anbieters ...... ! Dann ist alles ganz neu bis auf das im ISPC0nfig 3 erstellte davon habe ich  ja ein Backup (Sicherung der sachen) so es läuft ! sollen wa mal warten ????


----------



## Burge (18. Dez. 2009)

Mal langsam. Deine information sind nicht so umfangreich.

Wie du kannst dich nicht mehr verbinden? Du kannst auch keine ssh verbindung mehr Aufbauen zum Server um eine Shell zu nutzen?

Was von dem was in dem Link von Till stand hast denn aus geführt?

dieses hier auf der console 
tail -n 100 /var/log/syslog

zeigt die letzen 100 zeilen der syslog datei an, in die das debug geschrieben wird.

Wenn du dich nochmal per ssh auf der console anmelden kannst postet bitte mal diese ausgabe von dem Befehl hier.


----------

